# Pre EPA.... any with glass?



## metalsped (Nov 25, 2012)

Or are they all cast/steel doors?


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a cast iron insert installed in the early 80s. It had glass in the door. I heated with it for a couple of years, until I sold the house and moved. This was in the PNW. I think it was locally made. Might have had the word "bear" in the name, but I'm not real sure on that.

I do know I liked it a lot.


----------



## fox9988 (Nov 25, 2012)

Some Country Flames had glass in the doors. The few I've been around stayed so dirty it looked like they were painted black. To be fair, they were not burning dry wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

Timberline, Sierra and Squire to name a few more.

As said, no air-rwash so the glass was a bunch of trouble to try and keep clean. Besides the fact that it was made of some tinted ceramic stuff to start with.


----------



## coaly (Nov 25, 2012)

Fisher offered their double door stoves with brass and glass to compete with other manufacturers making their stoves with a viewable fire;

Grandma III and Grandpa III (notice flat top glass)




Grandma IV and Grandpa IV (notice angled top glass)


Insert IV ;




The much smaller Honey Bear Insert;




Pedestal and 4 leg Honey Bear Freestanding ;





And the single door TF-88 (Fisher's last model made for the lower smoke standards of 1988)





They all featured intake air as an air wash over the glass to keep clean.


----------



## fossil (Nov 25, 2012)

In our weekend place back in the Shenandoah Valley in VA, we had a little Sierra end-loader with a nice big fixed front window. It had a bypass for lighting, then with that in the operating position, the combustion air (coming through two adjustable ports in the end loading door) traversed the length of the firebox to find its way to the flue exit. Two little slide registers beneath the front window provided a rudimentary but surprisingly effective airwash and kept that window pretty dang clean. I've no idea whatever anymore what model of Sierra that stove may have been. Rick


----------



## FanMan (Nov 25, 2012)

The "Early Times" stove in my cabin (was there when I got the cabin, I'm guessing 1970s (or maybe 1980s) has glass doors and a small slide air vent below the doors.






It had flexible screen curtains inside the doors but I removed them recently, they just got in the way.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

fossil said:


> In our weekend place back in the Shenandoah Valley in VA, we had a little Sierra end-loader with a nice big fixed front window. It had a bypass for lighting, then with that in the operating position, the combustion air (coming through two adjustable ports in the end loading door) traversed the length of the firebox to find its way to the flue exit. Two little slide registers beneath the front window provided a rudimentary but surprisingly effective airwash and kept that window pretty dang clean. I've no idea whatever anymore what model of Sierra that stove may have been. Rick


 
The famous T-2000 Rick. Tons, pun intended, of them sold around here back then. A great wood stove.


----------



## fossil (Nov 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The famous T-2000 Rick. Tons, pun intended, of them sold around here back then. A great wood stove.


 
It was a great little stove...pretty forgiving, as I hardly had a clue what I was doing with it at the time.  Never a problem except sometimes having to open windows to keep the place habitable.  Wish I had a pic of it.  I have scads of pics of that place, but nothing of the stove.


----------



## Corey (Nov 25, 2012)

My old 'what ever the heck it is' had glass windows.  It did have some vents above the glass - sort of a primitive air wash, but I rebuilt it to have a better working late model air wash system.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 25, 2012)

Some of the early Vermont Castings stoves had windows. The old first generation Resolute I grew up with had an option of ether a window or a cast panel on the top half of the door. We had the panel but later my Dad installed the glass.... impossible to keep clean though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

Old Brownie, Sierra T-4500 Royale heated this barn for 21 years. Perpetually over fired. And slamming those N/S splits into the back of a hot firebox finally busted a weld in the back. This is the fire from the night I discovered the air leak when it ran away on me. Pulled it out of the fireplace, with great regret, the next week. Yeah, some of them had glass. A bunch of it.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 27, 2012)

I've got an Ashley step top with glass in the door from 1985.
The air comes in front bottom of stove and keeps the glass clean.......mostly.
Glass is about 16"x9".


----------



## HDRock (Nov 29, 2012)

Fire View


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 29, 2012)

I had a Nashua with a glass door. If you ran it hot you could keep the glass clean.


----------



## ChipTam (Nov 29, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> I had a Nashua with a glass door. If you ran it hot you could keep the glass clean.





metalsped said:


> Or are they all cast/steel doors?


I've got a 1987 Jotul 3 TD which I'm still using and it has glass.  Cleaning the glass is not that big a deal.  I do it about once a week and it takes only a couple of minutes.
ChipTam


----------



## drumbum (Nov 30, 2012)

Lets not forget the mighty Orley


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 30, 2012)

I assume you're not looking to go as far back as this, but most parlour stoves and base burners had mica glass.

My grandparents had something in their fireplace with glass doors and that black flexible screen.  No idea what it was, but I remember the air vents on the bottom were round (and went all the way across-they were maybe an inch wide?) and the control slid back and forth on a rod to the left side.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 1, 2012)

My VC Vigilant came with the optional glass doors.  I have the original metal doors that have never been installed and are basically brand new.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 1, 2012)

Old Bucks have glass. I think the hi heat glass came from the space program research. Probably the tile technolgy from the space shuttle. Can you tell I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night?


----------



## raybonz (Dec 6, 2012)

My old CDW had glass but it usually was pretty dirty so I rarely cleaned the glass as it was a waste of time..

Ray


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 8, 2012)

The Kent Tile Fire from the mid 80s has a 12" x 8" window. It has some air wash and stays clean when you burn hot.


----------



## rkshed (Dec 8, 2012)

The Garrison II had the glass door option.
Looking for some now if anyone knows of a pair.


----------

